# 2011 BAGRS Western Regionals Report No.2!



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

_The wayback machine is still set for Tuesday, July 12th..._


It's hard to decide what to use as an 'establishing shot' for Dale McAnally's *BIG IRON RAILROAD*. The layout has 800 feet of track which, just like the prototypes, meanders through several different kinds of scenery. I could use this shot of two trains; one passing through a pretty forested area and just about to cross a creek, while the other runs along the foothills of some rather imposing mountains..












Or this perhaps more conventional shot as the engine passes a town -












Or how about another angle on those mountains, with that creek to your left?












Here on the BIG IRON, things are not necessarily what they seem. Take that mountain range, for instance. If, like the bear, we 'cross over the mountain', here's what we'll find --












This mountain, with a small waterfall feeding a pond, has a tunnel running through it.












So how do you handle a de-rail? This is how -











Yes, it's all concrete over chicken wire and forms. But that little waterfall comes down through this nice vignette












and feeds a shady, green area near Dale's house












Gary and Jolene Knoth's *L&G (LUCAS AND GRANDPA) RAILROAD* takes a wide right turn, philosophically speaking, from some of the layouts we've seen earlier with isolated vignettes and narrow points of view. This is a wide open layout built on a planter that's larger than an olympic pool. With 500 feet of track, this railroad is built for mainline runs!












That shed on the left includes a six track storage yard, as well as higher shelves for additional rolling stock. This allows engines and consists to be changed and rolled out on a whim. This Amtrak just emerged from that left-hand tunnel.












I believe this is "Lucasville". Gary says that the town and its trolley line are still under construction.












An S.P. 'Daylight' consist crosses a creek on its way into town. This creek is fed from a small waterfall in the background, and together they make for a beautiful water feature.






















The drawing on this switch box shows us that the L&G has a surprisingly sophisticated track plan.












A train on Rich Johnson’s “*BRICKYARD*” will probably start as a consist put together in an indoor switchyard.























From there it passes behind the garage and circumnavigates a pool. 




















































Rich is modelling the South Pacific Coast from Newark to Santa Cruz. There are several delightful murals. Along with some birdhouse buildings and outsize decorations, these give the layout a light-hearted, whimsical air. 






















Several passing sidings help with multiple train operations. Trains are battery powered, and controlled by Airwire and Aristo “Revo’ units.












There’s nothing more enjoyable than seeng a youngster’s fascination with trains.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice shots of Big Iron RR. That layout has always been difficult to take photos of with all of the shadows and the shear size of it. Thanks for posting as I wasn't able to visit the layouts on Mon., Tues or Weds as I was trying to get my layout ready for the tour.
Russ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the shots. IIRC, didn't Big Iron have an active volcano made from a coffee can?


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 16 Aug 2011 08:45 PM
Thanks for the shots. IIRC, didn't Big Iron have an active volcano made from a coffee can?

Todd, I don't think so. Alt least don't recall such from a previous visit several years ago.

Thanks, Russ. God willin' and the creek don't rise, you'll soon be another of our subjects


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, there was a Volcano. Here is a photo of its "Vent". Dale tells me that his fog machine died. He's hoping to pick one up on sale after Halloween. 









Here is another photo of the large layout.


----------

